# 2 yr old may have ingested freeze dried bloodworms



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

It's probably not an emergency, but it wouldn't hurt to call your local poison control center.

Or, does your pediatrician have an after hours number you can call?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They're not poisonous but some people are allergic to them. Look for signs of rash and trouble breathing.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn that sucks man. I don't think it's a big deal... If anything maybe she'll stay out of your stuff now -_-


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok. Got it, thanks! I'm pretty sure she didn't actually eat them, tasted would be more like her. Spit out after that, so I think she will be ok. I couldn't find anything on the net, except for something with frozen worms. Thanks!!


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

oscarsx said:


> If anything maybe she'll stay out of your stuff now -_-


Wouldn't that be nice! She was "feeding" the fish at my desk while I was cooking and her 4 year old brother knew what she was doing. but didn't tell us. I'm waiting for the lecture I am sure her dad is going to give me later... (He was on the couch)
Guess I need a lockbox for my desk too now :0


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure they're not too harmful. Freeze-dried... sorta kills everything that could contaminate the food. That's along the lines of what happened to me. My little sister put baby wipes into one of my apisto tanks... serious repercussions followed... the apistos survived, luckly.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well.

Reminds me of when I was young and my sister & I got in trouble for watching younger brother eat a worm. To this day my parents well tell you they had 4 children because they didn't know if they would all survive.

So, this can go down as 1st of many brother sister storers for your family.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You are asking this question on TPT? No offense to our wonderful members, but I would be calling poison control or someone in the medical field.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Are you kidding me?? HAHA the members here give me the impression that they could break down just about any product and know anything you could want to know. I have read more scientific discussions that I don't understand on this forum then I would ever have chosen to read.My thinking was this, I can't possibly be the only person who had this happen. I knew someone would know something about the product itself, and whether there were potential issues. 

That being said, if I thought she ate handfuls of it, I would have called a medical provider or taken her to the ER. 

I thought it was a good thing to feel confident in the members here and their experiences


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I suspect if she only ate a few, it's okay. I'd keep an eye out.

Although, I think I win for things swallowed as a toddler. I swallowed a bullet once. >_>


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Yummy yummy worms. They're good protein!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

At worst she's allergic.
Beyond that you run the risk of harmful bacteria - so the child could poop her brains out or barf her brains out or both.
Beyond that, parasites. 

Of course, everything should be okay, frozen is frozen and they are probably microbe free. 
But if not, then yea, barf, diarrhea, parasites - beyond that nothing really.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I would imagine if it's a reputable brand, parasites should be rare or non-existent though. Granted, it's easy to get parasites as a wee kid... dirt, barefeet, other kids. >_>


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe she should swallow some fish, and they can eat the worms! Sorry...I had to though.

I don't think they should hurt, as I have accidently swallowed plenty of nasty stuff. Brine shrimp, a guppy fry, and even a piece of moss. I mostly do this when I am starting the Gravel Vacuum, and sucking on it, and the water moves faster than I do.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

A guppy fry!! Was that like a lil appetizer? LOL It's ok, I am totally laughing about her situation. And the comments keep coming, which I love too

Thechibi, you ate a bullet? Did they have to pump your stomach or did you have to pass it? I can't imagine the horror I would feel if one of my kids bit the bullet... HAHA I mean swallowed one. 

I would have been more worried if she had eaten frozen worms, luckily they were just the freeze dried version. The frozen ones I think would scare her off with the smell!

It's been at least 8 hours and there haven't been any reactions or belly aching, so my guess is we are good to go. I appreciate everyone's suggestions and comments as well as experiences. 

Ferretowner, they make these primer bulbs that slip onto the end of the vacuum hose. I bought one off of amazon, in case you are tired of swallowing random things from your tank...I have heard of people that start the siphon that way, I have never done it myself


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

yea just the screaming poops nothing serious unless your the pants....

I am a little late on this but in general all frozen and freeze dried stuff you buy is gaurenteed to be parasite free.

I wonder if they maybe taste like pork rinds? look about the same consistency.. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

I've sucked in freeze dried blood worms (and aquarium water) before too. Don't remember the taste but it did surprise me and I spit it out quickly knowing it came from the tank lol

At one point I was feeding my cories by straw and well, to get the food to the bottom meant blowing on the straw. When I stopped blowing to take a breath the water/food bounced back far enough to stop in my mouth

I'm glad your kid is doing well though!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Um. Well, you know ... the saying 'This too, shall pass?' I had a lot of prune juice that night I'm told. 

My mom was upset with my dad because he would make like he was going to drop me and see if I was going to go off. We even still have the x-rays. 

Fortunately, now that I'm much older, I'm a lot pickier about what I eat/swallow. >_>

I'm also pretty sure that incident took a decade or two off my parent's lives. Sorry mom and dad!


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh that is such a great story. Thank you for sharing that with us. I can totally see me or my hubs saying exactly what your dad said about making you go off.....


----------

